# RESULTS: Scioto Showdown Bass Tournament at Griggs



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It was COLD today, but the big fish were slamming it!

There were 3 fish over 3 lbs weighed in, and a couple stories of some bigger ones that got away. All in all, a great day. I will definitely be hosting a tournament again in November next year.

Results:

1st Place - Jimmy Fryer and Everett Fleming - 4 fish - 8.18 lbs

2nd Place - Marshall Yarnell and Mike Reeves - 4 fish - 6.65 lbs

3rd Place - Carlos Kitchen and Michael Ray - 4 fish - 5.63 lbs

Big Bass - Jimmy Fryer and Everett Fleming - 3.60 smallmouth

Enjoy the pics!





​


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job guys.... I wish I could of made this one.. Maybe next year.... 



How many boats did you have Mike? 

GarryS


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice results for the tourney.I also like the way you post your results in a timely manner. Good job Mike.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job guys! Wish I could have made it out too. Hoping to have a better schedule next year. Tight lines.:B


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmmmm.... Guess Mike is never going to answer my question.......LOL


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, sorry Garry, didn't notice you had asked. We had 11 boats total. Wish we had more! I hit Griggs today. Only 1 bite. Lost a 3lb smallie on a crankbait...I hate when they jump


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a few pictures I enlarged


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

that is a beautiful smallie in the picture..........CONGRATS to the winners !!! 

those were some impressive stringers for this time of year !!! :B


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather didn't help either...... Sat. is bad for me because I take this medication for R/A. I just feel like crap for a day..... I got to take it or I can't move.... Hope to try to make it next year tho.

Thanks Mike.


----------

